# Australian Federal Police - National Police Check



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have not been able to start applying for the visa yet because I am still working towards obtaining 1 year's work experience for skills assessment.

As I had stayed in Australia for more than two years, I think I'll need to obtain an AFP NPC. So I applied online and got a positive response the next day.

However I seem to have noticed somewhere on the internet that an NPC applied before the lodging of and EOI or and invitation to apply for the visa will not be accepted? 

Is it so? If yes, I think I just lost 42 dollars.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Sennara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not been able to start applying for the visa yet because I am still working towards obtaining 1 year's work experience for skills assessment.
> 
> ...



*Hello Sennara,*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. 

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays. 

Police Clearance Certificates of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period. 

If the validity of your Health and character assessments expire, you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sennara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not been able to start applying for the visa yet because I am still working towards obtaining 1 year's work experience for skills assessment.
> 
> ...


In response to your query regarding the NPC, I don't think there's any reason they won't be accepted. I got mine on the 2nd of November and lodged my application on the 6th of November last year. My application hasn't been finalised yet, that's another thing, but my CO did not raise an objection over the dates of any sort.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with *Buff*. There should be no such stipulations .


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Sennara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not been able to start applying for the visa yet because I am still working towards obtaining 1 year's work experience for skills assessment.
> 
> ...


*"I have not been able to start applying for the visa yet because I am still working towards obtaining 1 year's work experience for skills assessment. Hopefully will start at the beginning of October."
*

*Hello Sennara,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you are required to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. 

The Character test puts the onus on the applicant to show they are of good character. A Police Certificate contains a certification that the person to whom it relates either has no 'disclosable' convictions or has a 'disclosable' conviction that is detailed in the Certificate.

Health and character assessments are valid for *one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays. *

If the validity of your Health and character assessments *expire,* you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------

